# Probleme beim Erstellen einer txt. Datei



## Huitzlipochtli (12. Mrz 2012)

Hallo Leute, versuche mich grad zum ersten Mal am Schreiben von txt.dateien mit Java. – Und scheitere... 

Hab mir Beispiele im Internet angesehen, weiß aber nicht was das Problem ist. Hier der Quellcode : 


```
public class DateiSchreiben {

    public static void speichern() throws IOException
    {
        File file = new File("file:///Users/mustermann/Desktop/JavaGeschrieben.txt");
        file.createNewFile();
        BufferedWriter bw = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter(file));

        String inhalt ="Text 1 2 4 bla bla";

        bw.write(inhalt);
        bw.flush();
        bw.close();

    }

}
```

Hier die Fehlermeldung : 


12.03.2012 16:08:42 applet.AppBackground init
SCHWERWIEGEND: null
java.io.IOException: No such file or directory
        at java.io.UnixFileSystem.createFileExclusively(Native Method)
        at java.io.File.createNewFile(File.java:850)
        at applet.DateiSchreiben.speichern(DateiSchreiben.java:22)
        at applet.AppBackground.init(AppBackground.java:36)
        at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(AppletPanel.java:425)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:655)

Gut möglich, dass ich createNewFile() falsch nutze. Aber auch ohne das sollte es funktionieren, da der BufferedWriter ne neue Datei erstellt, wenn keine da ist.(oder nicht?).
Ohne createNewFile kriege ich ne ähnliche Fehlermeldung.

Mag mir da wer helfen? Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe.  
Grüße


----------



## VfL_Freak (12. Mrz 2012)

Moin,

die Fehlermeldung sagt es doch schon aus :
*No such file or directory*



> "file:///Users/mustermann/Desktop/JavaGeschrieben.txt"


Warum vorne 3 Slashes ???:L
Ex. denn der Pfad "Users/mustermann/Desktop" ???:L
Wo ist der Laufwerksbuchstabe ???:L

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Huitzlipochtli (12. Mrz 2012)

Hab n mac, da siehts einfach so aus  
Die Fehlermeldung von wegen notfound hab ich gesehen, aber der Schreibtisch existiert nun mal ...
Hab den Pfad direkt von ner HTML-Seite auf meinem Desktop kopiert, und nur den Datei-Namen geändert. Hab ausprobiert obs daran liegt das ich das aus nem App heraus schreibe, aber wenn ich das als Projekt mit main-Klasse teste klappts auch nicht. Liegt also nicht (nur) an fehlenden Rechten ...


----------



## VfL_Freak (12. Mrz 2012)

Moin,



Huitzlipochtli hat gesagt.:


> Hab n mac


ach so  :autsch: 
ja, dann muss ich mich hier leider ausklinken - nicht meine Baustelle ....

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## xehpuk (12. Mrz 2012)

Meines Erachtens ergibt das "file:" da keinen Sinn, probiers mal mit "/Users/mustermann/Desktop/JavaGeschrieben.txt".


----------



## Huitzlipochtli (12. Mrz 2012)

Hmmm .... Der Pfad einer HTML-Seite auf meinem Desktop sieht so aus : 
file:///Users/mustermann/Desktop/ginikoeffizient.html 
glaub das mit file ist schon richtig, aber ich probiers kurz mal ohne


----------



## Huitzlipochtli (12. Mrz 2012)

Dank dir, ohne File funktioniert tatsächlich


----------



## xehpuk (13. Mrz 2012)

Ich vermute mal, dass da eine URI gebraucht wurde, deswegen das "file". Der File-Konstruktor nimmt keine URI, sondern einen Pathname.


----------

